# Sarasota/Tampa Bay Resort



## Fabfive (Jun 11, 2012)

We looking to exchange our week for a week on the West Coast of Florida.   Our children are performing in Disney with their high school and we want to drive over for the performance and back to the beach.   We really like the Gulf but don't know anything about the resorts.  Can you help me?  I have checked the trip advisor and some to not have any listings.


----------



## theo (Jun 11, 2012)

*My $0.02 worth...*



Fabfive said:


> We looking to exchange our week for a week on the West Coast of Florida.   Our children are performing in Disney with their high school and we want to drive over for the performance and back to the beach.   We really like the Gulf but don't know anything about the resorts.  Can you help me?  I have checked the trip advisor and some to not have any listings.



Absent any space / bedroom requirements, exchange company, or date details mentioned in your post, I'll offer my two cents' worth anyhow, based upon on experience in the area of the SW Gulf Coast you mention:

There is relatively quiet town called Indian Shores about 10 miles south of Clearwater Beach and about 7 miles north of St. Pete Beach. In that town is a facility called *Bay and Beach Club*, originally built as full ownership condos and later converted to interval ownerships. B&BC is affiliated with both II and RCI. 
All units are spacious 2BR units (I'm guessing about 1400 square feet). There are two separate buildings, one on each side of Gulf Blvd. One building is literally right on the Gulf Beach, the other building is right on the Intracoastal Waterway. I've stayed there several times and I like the place, although the immediate area is admittedly a bit of a "snooze", activity-wise. I have no idea what your odds might be regarding "exchanging" into this place: I'm not an "exchanger" and you haven't mentioned any dates or what you would be "trading". 
Just identifying a specific option for you to consider or examine further, for whatever it may be worth...


----------



## Fabfive (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you for asking.  I am new to this.  We are coming March 23rd.   I know it is a tough week to get but I am keeping the faith.   I researched the Bay and Beach Club on the trip advisor but there was not a post for that location.  There are two couples going ranging in age from 41-50.  The other couple's daughter is also performing with our daughters in Disney.


----------



## tashamen (Jun 11, 2012)

Fabfive said:


> We really like the Gulf but don't know anything about the resorts.  Can you help me?  I have checked the trip advisor and some to not have any listings.



I've also stayed at the Bay & Beach Club and some some other gulf locations - for that time of year you probably want to accept anything you can get.

If you join TUG as a member there are lots of reviews of resorts in that region here.  Could definitely be worth the $15.


----------



## SherryS (Jun 11, 2012)

IMHO, you'd be lucky to get anything on the beach on Florida's gulf coast during that timeframe.  Spring Break time for some and many people have had their requests in for a while already.  I'd be prepared to take anything you could get!


----------



## Fabfive (Jun 11, 2012)

tashamen said:


> I've also stayed at the Bay & Beach Club and some some other gulf locations - for that time of year you probably want to accept anything you can get.
> 
> If you join TUG as a member there are lots of reviews of resorts in that region here.  Could definitely be worth the $15.



Join?   Again, I am new to this.....


----------



## theo (Jun 11, 2012)

*I agree, time for "Plan B"...*



SherryS said:


> IMHO, you'd be lucky to get anything on the beach on Florida's gulf coast during that timeframe.  Spring Break time for some and many people have had their requests in for a while already.  I'd be prepared to take anything you could get!



I agree completely. I'd be inclined to even go one step further and say that OP "exchange" chances are likely pretty near zero for that area at that time of year, with no request yet filed and only about 8 months away. 
OP might want to consider available rentals instead as a possible "Plan B" vs. relying on a trade...


----------



## theo (Jun 11, 2012)

*Clarification*



Fabfive said:


> Join?   Again, I am new to this.....



Tashamen is indirectly pointing out that in order to see the resort reviews here on TUG, you must first be a TUG member (i.e. "join"); you cannot access that info as a visiting "guest". Membership is $15 per year --- and worth every penny.


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 12, 2012)

I prefer the Gulf to the Atlantic side.  March being such a hard time of the year to get anything on the Gulf you may  also want to put in for something on the Atlantic.  St Augustine area would be my first choice but there are plenty of resorts to choose from.  

By all means join TUG the review section is worth alot, especially if you have never been to an area.

Just for the heck of it, I checked with RCI and there is nothing on the Gulf right now but there are a few around Daytona and there is one in Sebastian, Oyster Bay.   Just to educate you a little on the rating systems: Take for example Oyster Bay in RCI the rating was 4 stars TUG rating is 7.25 out of 10.  The reviews on Tug are more detailed.  After reading the reviews this resort is not on the beach and is great for fisherman.  You need to go else where for the beach. 

 Good luck


----------



## cpnuser (Jun 13, 2012)

*Atlantic Terrace-South Daytona Shores*

We own at Atlantic Terrace-South Daytona Shores.  It's on the east coast, but the units are nice and on the ocean.  The only problem with staying on the east coast is that Disney is on the west side of Orlando, so you might encounter more traffic driving to Disney.  The Sandpiper Resort in Sarasota is on the beach & very nice.


----------



## Fabfive (Jun 13, 2012)

I think I will become a member as recommended.    I truly appreciate the info.


----------



## Bets55 (Jun 26, 2012)

We own at Bay and Beach Club, and just stayed there a couple of weeks ago.  We love it there.  The units are spacious, sleeps 6.  We also own DVC, but like this for what it is, very relaxing and a great place to just hang out.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 2, 2012)

Fabfive said:


> Our children are performing in Disney with their high school and we want to drive over for the performance and back to the beach.



Sounds exhausting. A day at Disney is tiring enough, but add a 1 1/2 hour commute each way and you're looking at a VERY LONG day!

It has been several years since our son performed at the Magic Kingdom with a dance team, but I vaguely recall it was an all-day deal. They had some sort of workshops in the morning and then performed in the afternoon. I'd be more inclined to do a split week. You may have to rent a hotel room at the beach anyway in that time period. 

Sheila


----------



## wcfr1 (Jul 22, 2012)

I own at Bay and Beach club and live nearby.

May be some of the most spacious beach time shares you will find.

March is by FAR our busiest time here. You should grab the first thing you get. They go fast.


----------

